# How would my villain accomplish his plan in this case?



## ironpony (Jun 8, 2016)

For my story, the main character, a cop, has gone rogue and out to get the villains by any means necessary, even killing them perhaps.

The MC has caused a lot of trouble and the police are looking for him. It gets to the point where the main villain, a leader of a gang, cannot take it anymore, and decides that perhaps the best thing to do, is turn himself in, taking blames for all the crimes himself, so his fellow gang members can go free. He doesn't want them to suffer any more than they have to the rogue cop, or the system in general.

So he thinks he should turn himself in and take all the blame, so the MC will be satisfied, and stop his vigilante manhunt. However, first the villain needs to find out if the MC will be satisfied with his truce, before turning himself in.

How would the villain do this? I mean he can't call the MC. The MC will probably not have his cellphone on him, cause he is avoiding be tracked by the honest police who are out to stop him.

And even if he did have a cell, how is the villain suppose to get that number, without calling the police himself first, and have them wanting to know what it's all about first, etc.

So how would the villain communicate with the MC? Would he use the media or the a website that cannot be traced back to him, or what could he do, to find out if the MC will be satisfied with his terms first?

Cause if the villain turns himself in and takes all the blame, the MC could still kill his fellow gang members out there, and in that case it would all be for nothing for the villain. So what could the villain do to establish, if his truce will work, or be worth it?  I know what I want my villain to do, just not sure how he would do it.

Thanks for the input. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jun 8, 2016)

It's called trust.  Either he has it or he don't.


----------



## Sam (Jun 8, 2016)

Seriously, figure it out for yourself. 

How can you call yourself a writer if you can't even write a story without someone else telling you how to do everything? Figure it out, otherwise you're wasting your time and our time.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 8, 2016)

What would you do if you were your own character? If you can't put yourself inside your own characters, what makes you a writer?


----------



## afk4life (Jun 8, 2016)

Not to be blunt, but this is like the fifth post from you that's almost identical. Go to your DVR and watch _Gotham_ if you really want to be told how to do the story. Or, come up with a way to do it in your own way. If you don't have the confidence to do that, you're not going to succeed as a writer.


----------

